# Who's getting REAL ACCUMULATIONS this week?



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Post your forecast and pictures if you have time . ussmileyflag


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

South of me is going to get 1-2 feet by Friday.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*snow*

we got 8-10" it has stopped but is now blowing .:salute:


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

* I'll try this again ........Who's getting REAL ACCUMULATIONS this week? :laughing:*


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

We have been getting pounded this week..























With rain... I am so tired of the rain.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

wahhhhh, us too.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

This is just beginning….


NYZ019-020-100500- /O.UPG.KBUF.WS.A.0005.091210T0000Z-091212T0000Z/ /O.NEW.KBUF.LE.W.0010.091210T0900Z-091212T1200Z/ CHAUTAUQUA-CATTARAUGUS- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF… JAMESTOWN… OLEAN 349 PM EST WED DEC 9 2009 ... LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM THURSDAY TO 7 AM EST SATURDAY… 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BUFFALO HAS ISSUED A LAKE EFFECT SNOW WARNING… WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 4 AM THURSDAY TO 7 AM EST SATURDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP OVER LAKE ERIE BY LATE THIS EVENING THEN MOVE INLAND INTO WESTERN CHAUTAUQUA AND EXTREME NORTHWEST CATTARAUGUS COUNTIES LATE TONIGHT THROUGH THURSDAY.

PERIODS OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL CONTINUE FROM THURSDAY NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT… MAINLY ACROSS THE NORTHERN AND WESTERN SECTIONS OF CHAUTAUQUA COUNTY AND THE NORTHERN HALF OF CATTARAUGUS COUNTY.

SNOWFALL RATES OF 2 TO 4 INCHES PER HOUR ARE LIKELY IN THE MOST INTENSE PORTION OF THIS BAND. IN ADDITION TO HEAVY SNOWFALL… 

STRONG WINDS WILL CREATE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AT TIMES WITH NEAR ZERO VISIBILITY IN SIGNIFICANT TO SEVERE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW AND TRAVEL IMPOSSIBLE ON MOST ROADS.

EXPECT STORM TOTALS OF 3 TO 5 FEET BY SATURDAY MORNING WHERE LAKE EFFECT SNOW PERSISTS THE LONGEST.

I so want to move right now….. 
happy?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

SNOWFALL RATES OF 2 TO 4 INCHES PER HOUR ARE LIKELY IN THE MOST INTENSE PORTION OF THIS BAND. IN ADDITION TO HEAVY SNOWFALL…


thats real  can you say ....loader ?


----------



## Nelsen (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought the man said REAL snowfalls? LOL


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah! baby thats just plain unchained ........grand totals ??? *keep pixys coming *


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Grand total was 2 feet by sat afternoon. Tried out the plow truck i bought and it was flawless (96 f150 with western plow.) You seem to gain more friends when they see you have a plow truck... mmmm go figure


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

great pics thx for sharin


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Great pix! that 2nd pix of the "swing wing" on the drivers side seems to NOT be all that great! how does he see out the side, blind spot? all our county trucks have them on pass side, near the rear.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Northern, NJ NOAA Forecast for this week...

NOAA Station in New York City...

...SNOW, HEAVY AT TIMES, IS FORECAST TO OVERTAKE THE REGION FROM FRIDAY NIGHT THROUGH NEXT THURSDAY EVENING, WITH TOTAL SNOWFALL FROM THE STORM TO RANGE FROM 10 FEET TO 15 FEET. WITH THIS LARGE STORM SYSTEM, EXPECT HIGH WINDS, BLOWING, DRIFTING SNOW, AND BELOW 0 DEGREES TEMPERATURES. THIS STORM IS EXPECTED TO BE A FULL SCALE BLIZZARD, WITH SNOWFALL AT HISTORIC HIGHS, AND SNOWPLOWERS EXPECTED TO MAKE MILLIONS FROM THIS ONE SYSTEM. IF YOU'VE MADE IT THIS FAR IN THE FORECAST AND ARE NOT AFRAID YET, SOMETHING'S WRONG WITH YOU...SPOTTERS WILL MOST CERTAINLY BE REQUIRED, IF YOU CAN SEE ANYTHING OUT OF YOUR SECOND FLOOR WINDOWS, PLEASE CONTACT YOUR NEAREST NOAA STATION...


Now- THIS ^^^^ is the kind of forecast I like to see!wesport


----------



## Case580M (Jan 31, 2008)

light to medium snow falling right now with up to 7" expected. So far for season prior to this storm is 5.5". Plowed one time.

Right now the entire state is getting snow or rain. Large Pacific Storm

So far an Inch has fallen in a bit over 2hrs.

URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE SPOKANE WA
613 PM PST MON DEC 14 2009

...A PACIFIC STORM WILL BRING HEAVY SNOW TO MUCH OF EASTERN
WASHINGTON AND NORTH IDAHO TONIGHT THROUGH TUESDAY NIGHT...

.HAVE UPDATED TO SHOW A SLIGHT DELAY IN ONSET OF THE HEAVIEST
SNOWFALL ASSOCIATED WITH A TWO PART STORM SYSTEM THAT WILL BRING
WIDESPREAD HEAVY SNOW TO THE INLAND NORTHWEST. A ROUND OF MODERATE
TO HEAVY SNOW WILL FALL ACROSS EASTERN WASHINGTON AND NORTH IDAHO
TONIGHT AND TUESDAY. WARM AIR WILL PUSH IN FROM THE SOUTH TUESDAY
AFTERNOON... CHANGING SNOW TO RAIN SOUTH OF INTERSTATE 90. THERE
IS THE POTENTIAL FOR A PERIOD OF FREEZING RAIN TUESDAY AFTERNOON
AND EVENING ACROSS THE COLUMBIA BASIN...WATERVILLE PLATEAU...AND
WENATCHEE VALLEY BEFORE CHANGING TO RAIN. A SECOND DISTURBANCE
WILL BRING MORE SNOW TO THE CASCADES AND NORTHERN MOUNTAINS
TUESDAY NIGHT AND WEDNESDAY.

IDZ002-WAZ036-151015-
/O.EXT.KOTX.WS.W.0031.000000T0000Z-091216T0000Z/
COEUR D`ALENE AREA-SPOKANE AREA-
INCLUDING THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS...COEUR D`ALENE...POST FALLS...
HAYDEN...WORLEY...SPOKANE...CHENEY...DAVENPORT...ROCKFORD
613 PM PST MON DEC 14 2009

...WINTER STORM WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT TO
4 PM PST TUESDAY...

THE WINTER STORM WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM MIDNIGHT TONIGHT
TO 4 PM PST TUESDAY.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS: 3 TO 6 INCHES...LOCALLY NEAR 7 INCHES

* TIMING: MIDNIGHT TONIGHT THROUGH 4 PM PST TUESDAY.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

*urgent - winter weather message
national weather service mount holly nj
440 am est fri dec 18 2009

...heavy snow and windy conditions to potentially affect our area
from late tonight through saturday night...

.an area of low pressure developing across the northern gulf of mexico will
move to the north carolina coast by saturday morning. It will then
move northeastward to the canadian maritimes on sunday. This storm
has the potential to produce a significant snowfall across a good
part of the region.
Dez001>003-mdz008-012-015-019-020-njz016>027-paz070-071-182030-
/o.upg.kphi.ws.a.0007.091219t0600z-091220t1100z/
/o.new.kphi.ws.w.0006.091219t0600z-091220t1100z/
new castle-kent-inland sussex-cecil-kent md-queen annes-talbot-
caroline-salem-gloucester-camden-northwestern burlington-ocean-
cumberland-atlantic-cape may-atlantic coastal cape may-
coastal atlantic-coastal ocean-southeastern burlington-delaware-
philadelphia-
including the cities of...wilmington...dover...georgetown...
Elkton...chestertown...centreville...easton...denton...
Pennsville...glassboro...camden...cherry hill...moorestown...
Mount holly...jackson...millville...hammonton...
Cape may court house...ocean city...atlantic city...
Long beach island...wharton state forest...media...philadelphia
440 am est fri dec 18 2009
...winter storm warning in effect from 1 am saturday to 6 am est
sunday...

The national weather service in mount holly has issued a winter
storm warning...which is in effect from 1 am saturday to 6 am est
sunday.

Snow is expected to overspread the area from south to north late
tonight and saturday morning. The snow may fall heavy at times as
the storm makes its closest approach to the new jersey and
delaware coasts.

Warmer air may push in from the ocean and cause a mix or change
to plain rain along the coast... Keeping snow amounts less than
areas just inland. However... As the storm pulls away even these
locations may change back to all snow and potentially receive
heavier snow amounts.

Accumulations of 4 to 8 inches of snow are possible in the warning
area, with locally higher amounts. These totals are highly
dependent on the track of the storm. If the low moves more to the
west, amounts will be higher. A more eastward track would yield
lower accumulations.

The snow should fall heavy at times... Which when combined with
strong northerly winds... May produce areas of blowing and
drifting snow. This may cause dangerous travel conditions saturday
and saturday night. The strongest winds are expected closer to at
along the coast.

A winter storm warning means significant amounts of snow...
Sleet...and ice are expected or occurring. Strong winds are also
possible. This will make travel very hazardous or impossible*


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad to see the pics. Also glad to see somebodies getting snow. We can't catch a break out here.


----------

